# My rating dipped to 4.74 from 4.91 2 months ago



## DPCHarly (Sep 6, 2016)

hi there. Im kinda concerned: my rating dipped to a all time low of 4.74 from 4.91 two months ago. Something is really wrong. Im not a newbie, i've got more than two years driving and almost 10k trips. I havent done nothing differently that i always do since i started, and still, every freaking day i go down a 0.01 when it doesn't stay the same. So, two questions:

1: is anyone here with the same problem? (Old drivers only)

2: what happens if i get below the 4.65?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Are you aware that the rating is calculated just on the last 500 trips you've given?

I haven't had as precipitous a drop but I lost .02 in one day, had two 1's, just a bad day for the good guys. 

My guess is you've just hit a bad run of luck and or might be in a little bit of a rut. I know LA is harder but I find that even something as stupid as a booming hi in my happy idiot voice and "I'm doing great" when asked, works wonders when I'm pissed at every self entitled prick that gets in my car.


----------



## DPCHarly (Sep 6, 2016)

I know about the 500 trips average. I said about the 10k trips to inform that im not new doing this. And of course i say hi and everything. What i wonder if uber is including on the counting more than that.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

Did you change up the hours that you drive? Your rating can take a beating if you started driving late-night.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

DPCHarly said:


> I know about the 500 trips average. I said about the 10k trips to inform that im not new doing this. And of course i say hi and everything. What i wonder if uber is including on the counting more than that.


It's really hard to say with them, they've made it harder to keep an eye on what's going on when they got rid of the number of trips, rated trips and 5 star trips display and replaced it with the crap they have now. I've also seen my acceptance rate go from 88% to 90% and then back down the next day, even though I accepted every trip. Mathematically that would be impossible regardless of how they are calculating it. So who knows what's going on any more.I have many weeks in a row of summary reports higher than my rating and yet my rating hasn't budged. Don't know why and I'm pretty much at the IDGAFF (I don't give a flying ...) point. I'm not making enough to be thinking about this this hard.


----------



## vegasheat (Jul 13, 2016)

Mine went frôm a 4.91 to a 4.83 in one day and I only know of One problem PAX I had. I have over 100 trips and had several 5 Stars so cannot figure this out.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

2 years on the job with 10k rides, and you're still worried about the damn rating??!! SMH.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It's really hard to say with them, they've made it harder to keep an eye on what's going on when they got rid of the number of trips, rated trips and 5 star trips display and replaced it with the crap they have now. I've also seen my acceptance rate go from 88% to 90% and then back down the next day, even though I accepted every trip. Mathematically that would be impossible regardless of how they are calculating it. So who knows what's going on any more.I have many weeks in a row of summary reports higher than my rating and yet my rating hasn't budged. Don't know why and I'm pretty much at the IDGAFF (I don't give a flying ...) point. I'm not making enough to be thinking about this this hard.


They don't want YOU keeping track.
Just accept what Uber tells you to.
A Driver off balanced is an easier to manipulate Driver !
Good for Uber.


----------

